# Offering advice, help, instruction, crew, books, and supplies in Bellingham Washington



## johnbro27 (Aug 25, 2021)

Howdy Sailneters. I've recently moved to Bellingham, WA and am here to help you get to the next level of sailing. About me: been sailing since Ike was president. No, I'm not as spry as I used to be, but I make up for it in experience. I can tie a bowline upside down in the dark while you spray me with a cold hose and I can teach you to do the same. I can show you how to sleep like a baby while anchored. I can help you master docking and getting underway with no stress, no yelling, no sweat. I can help you feel calm and confident on your boat regardless of conditions of situations. 

And I don't charge a dime.

I sold my Reliance 44 that I singled-handed up and down the coast and inside passage. I've moved from the Seattle area to Bellingham and am amazed at the number of masts on the waterfront. Somebody out there must need something I have to offer, even if just tailing the jib sheet so you can tack or bringing some cold ones for after the sail. I have over 100 books on sailing, boats, cruising, maintenance and have read them and now need to find people who need them. I've still got bits and pieces of spare parts I want to find a home for. I've got 200 feet of stainless rub rail in storage that never got used and need to sell or give to a deserving skipper. 

I miss sailing and I'm not interested in being a boat owner again--owned boats since I was 10 years old and enough is enough. Besides, I can't afford a divorce. 

If you're a hard core racer and looking for someone who share your passion for Kevlar sails and screaming at the crew during a spinnaker set, I'm not your guy. If you love sailing for the pure delightful pleasure of feeling the wind fill the sails, gently heel the boat, and make ripples as if by magic: we should talk. 

Hit me up.


----------



## D. Inscho (2 mo ago)

Hello John,
I'm new to sailing and my 1982 Newport 33, acquired April 2022. I currently have moorage in Squalicum harbor. It was a good first season for me and my novice mate, but the learning curve remains intimidatingly steep. Forums like these are good resources as long as you know the questions that need to be asked, but I'm aware that I may not know all the important questions. I'm interested in tapping into the experience of others, including perhaps yours. Let me know if your offer still stands.


----------



## johnbro27 (Aug 25, 2021)

D. Inscho said:


> Hello John,
> I'm new to sailing and my 1982 Newport 33, acquired April 2022. I currently have moorage in Squalicum harbor. It was a good first season for me and my novice mate, but the learning curve remains intimidatingly steep. Forums like these are good resources as long as you know the questions that need to be asked, but I'm aware that I may not know all the important questions. I'm interested in tapping into the experience of others, including perhaps yours. Let me know if your offer still stands.


Sure, no problem. Did this with another Bham sailing newbie and it worked out quite well for him, he's got a Catalina 30 in the same marina. Can you DM me at johnbro27 at gmail ?


----------



## Val59 (3 mo ago)

johnbro27 said:


> Howdy Sailneters. I've recently moved to Bellingham, WA and am here to help you get to the next level of sailing. About me: been sailing since Ike was president. No, I'm not as spry as I used to be, but I make up for it in experience. I can tie a bowline upside down in the dark while you spray me with a cold hose and I can teach you to do the same. I can show you how to sleep like a baby while anchored. I can help you master docking and getting underway with no stress, no yelling, no sweat. I can help you feel calm and confident on your boat regardless of conditions of situations.
> 
> And I don't charge a dime.
> 
> ...


Hi John,, my name's Val. and although not sailing since Ike was pres,, more like JFK for me, I was tethered to the mast by my cloth diaper and have sailed shopping carts with bedsheets, driftwood kon-tiki rafts, day sailors, iceboats and blokarts
I just bought my first blue water boat a Krogen38 and although very comfortable in the Great South Bay here in NY my experience outside the inlets is limited and so the learning continues. I plan on a coastal cruise down to the Carolina coast in a year or two after getting her seaworthy and learning her ropes during a couple local jaunts. 100' of stainless rub perked my ears up,, but Washington state is a ways off.
I appreciate your generosity and would enjoy contributing a life's worth of sailing knowledge in this thread.
All the best.


----------



## johnbro27 (Aug 25, 2021)

Val59 said:


> Hi John,, my name's Val. and although not sailing since Ike was pres,, more like JFK for me, I was tethered to the mast by my cloth diaper and have sailed shopping carts with bedsheets, driftwood kon-tiki rafts, day sailors, iceboats and blokarts
> I just bought my first blue water boat a Krogen38 and although very comfortable in the Great South Bay here in NY my experience outside the inlets is limited and so the learning continues. I plan on a coastal cruise down to the Carolina coast in a year or two after getting her seaworthy and learning her ropes during a couple local jaunts. 100' of stainless rub perked my ears up,, but Washington state is a ways off.
> I appreciate your generosity and would enjoy contributing a life's worth of sailing knowledge in this thread.
> All the best.


Glad to meet you! Please feel free to offer any knowledge you have. 

Cheers,
John


----------

